# Breeding Guppies



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it hard 
?


----------



## andyh (Mar 15, 2010)

no


----------



## andyh (Mar 15, 2010)

but seriously, if you get few of each sex you`ll have trouble working out what to do with them all!!
very easy to breed, they are live bearers so you`ll need a trap to put your pregnant females in.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 15, 2010)

classic thread, guys


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

brutal thanks


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 15, 2010)

get some guppies,just add water.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Mar 15, 2010)

You will end up giving them to people as feeders. The plain, uninteresting babies that went to my mate's Red Belly Pirahna (this was in Canada not in Australia, where they are allowed to be kept)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

they are for exactly that hahah FEEDING


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jannico said:


> they are for exactly that hahah FEEDING


 Then that's what you will get lol
Once they start breeding you can't stop them. Just make sure the temps are right or they stop again. 
I gave mine up when my neighbours 2 year old thought they looked hungry and fed them a donut lol


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 15, 2010)

Just have somewhere for the babies to hide or the parents will eat them. Some plants (fake or real) will be enough. Start with twice as many females as males and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks 
guys 
seeeems tooo easy why cant pythons cant be that easy


----------



## Kitah (Mar 15, 2010)

A reply I made to someone elses thread about breeding guppies  



xshadowx said:


> To be honest, with my tank I just had a internal power filter (swapped the carbon for bits of broken ceramic rings for bio media), gravel, plastic plants and lots of guppies, and never had any adults die (may have had bubs die, they're hard to keep track of). They're extremely hardy fish; I never worried about salt, kept them at 25degrees, didn't worry about pH or hardness



Keep quite a few plants in there for the babies to hide from the adults (which will eat them), clean water, food = millions of baby guppies! One thing I discovered that the babies seemed to like; I used to float about 10 or so bio balls (the plastic things for filters) in the tank; the babies were tiny enough to swim between the plastic 'prongs' on the bioballs, and it'd allow them to hide from the adults really well and still be able to grab food from the surface quickly and easily. Also, I used to run a heater throughout the coldest months of the year, and spring/autumn/summer I'd remove it. they seemed to do fine


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2010)

You could probably just go to your local creek and catch a heap of swordtails and/or platies. They are much bigger than guppies and the ones in our creeks are tougher than anything you will find in a shop. To breed them you can just keep them in a large tub with lots of cover such as water weed, but if you want maximum numbers make a breeding cage from flyscreen suitable to be put in water (avoid aluminium screen). The breeding cage holds the ones that are big enough not to get eaten by the adults and the babies swim out.

Under the Animal Care and Protection Act(Qld) you arnt allowed to leave the babies where they can get eaten alive by their fellow fishies, you can get up to one year in jail :shock: :lol:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

hahaha wow 
better do as they say 
is that for real!? hahaha
Well these guys are for hatchies right now 
there a few months old 
soo 
they will suffice for a few months 
Just didnt wanna have to spend copious amounts of money at the pet store and take the risk 
of them poisoning the new baby that im getting that im sure cris has sussed out


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 15, 2010)

You need to make sure you have at least 2 females to every female though; otherwise the males harass the girls to death... Breeding guppies is so easy. You can get some pretty cool colours out of it too.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 15, 2010)

cris said:


> Under the Animal Care and Protection Act(Qld) you arnt allowed to leave the babies where they can get eaten alive by their fellow fishies, you can get up to one year in jail :shock: :lol:



bahahahaha PETA calls the first witness, Mrs Guppy :lol::lol:


----------



## dadaman (Mar 16, 2010)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> my neighbours 2 year old thought they looked hungry and fed them a donut lol



Just what a growing fish needs.


----------



## gycho (Mar 16, 2010)

breeding guppys small tank divider 2mm up from the bottom of the tank fake plant matt (found at any lfs) under the divider allows fry to get to the other section and not parents add water depending on where you are you dont even need a heater add 1 male to 4 females and away you go the store sperm (three lots to be precise) so if the males die they still have babies they breed like rabbits lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 16, 2010)

easy...if you are loosing to many babies from the parents eating them, another small tank is all you need....just use a glass to catch them from the surface of the water, if your having trouble seeing them use a torch through the water surface, their eyes will glow making them easier to find.... or lots of floating fine leaved water weed will give them plenty of places to hide....i used to breed them for feeders for my oscar and ended up with more than i knew what to do with,


----------

